

Ask HN: Are company culture initiatives real? - newpetridish

I work for a software company and its launching a new company culture, with company values and such that are supposed to push us into the future. Has anyone been on either side of this? How did it play out?
======
bediger
I've seen this happen at aerospace/defence companies, and at (incumbent)
telephone companies. From the worker-bee standpoint, it's rubbish. Never
changes a thing.

At an aerospace company in the late 80s, the "new company culture" was for
"quality", that undefined something that would distinguish our products from
their products. The new company culture consisted of putting up really pitiful
posters, in contradiction to Deming's principle of not governing by poster.
One of the posters said "Don't be a lemming, follow Deming!" My one regret is
not stealing a copy of that poster.

